# Reasons why Riders rate Drivers less!



## Aussie_Mike

Because driver doesn't look like Brad Pitt.

Because Uber X car is not a luxury car.

Because down the hill you exceeded the speed limit by 1 kph.

Because you didn't stop for the yellow light.
Because you did stop for the yellow light.

Because you arrived to quickly.

Because the rider is going to scam Uber for a refund.

Because they hold the 5 star rating for when they get picked up in a Tesla.


----------



## HotSniper

SPOT ON!!!!


----------



## Scotsman

Because driver couldn't read their mind and took the different route than what had in their dream.


----------



## Uberiser

expectations suck .... People rather ***** about an UberX that saved them some money (cheaper than a taxi), was more convenient to summon, and driver does shower daily, than do something about taxis (which they pay for through the nose without a word)


----------



## HotSniper

Uberiser said:


> expectations suck .... People rather ***** about an UberX that saved them some money (cheaper than a taxi), was more convenient to summon, and driver does shower daily, than do something about taxis (which they pay for through the nose without a word)


Paxs dont care about drivers....thell downgrade u and who cares about the idiots that give us low ratings


----------



## Scotsman

Since they launched the new app, I have also noticed a big drop in rating feedback.

On a Saturday, I did 32 trips and only 3 rated five stars. Before, it used to be around 12 or 15.

I knew I didn't get any negative rating because my rating went up 0.01


----------



## Terrychris

I think the most important things are at least the greet the passenger , regardless if they dont greet you
, a quick hello etc rather than be arrogant .

Dont complain its a short fare , its minimum $8 anyway .
I had a uber driver say to me when i told him my desto
"You must be a rich man , its only a short way"

What makes me give a driver 1 or 2 stars?

I prefer a driver who just takes me to my destination rather than asking questions.

Last week i was on the phone to a client and after i finished the driver said "
I overheard you talking to someone about a legal problem ... What was all that about ?

Just i didnt want to be rude to him so said " oh its a long story "

But really better just to drive and if the passenger doesnt want to talk then let it be rather than thinking their arrogant, especially if their in the backseat making phone calls etc.


----------



## MyRedUber

Terrychris said:


> Last week i was on the phone to a client and after i finished the driver said "
> I overheard you talking to someone about a legal problem ... What was all that about ?


OMG!!! Never, never, never get involved in a passenger's private conversation, either on the phone or with another passenger.

As they get into the car, say Good Morning (Afternoon, ...). 
As the ride starts, ask "How's your day?". If they want a conversation, they'll continue it. If not, leave them alone.
At the end of the ride, say "Thank you (name)."

Never complain about a short fare, or a fare that takes you out of the busy areas.
Never complain about Uber, GoCatch, GoBuggy, whoever...


----------



## RedBear

I bought some Christmas chocolates at Aldi and have them in the door pocket for help yourself. Plus water.
All rating last Sat night were 5 stars.
And I agree with MyRedUber - some want to talk and some want to check facebook.


----------



## Black 150

buying 5*.lol


----------



## HotSniper

RedBear said:


> I bought some Christmas chocolates at Aldi and have them in the door pocket for help yourself. Plus water.
> All rating last Sat night were 5 stars.
> And I agree with MyRedUber - some want to talk and some want to check facebook.


and when u have to break hard the idiots on facebook buried with their faces in the screeen will bang their head and phones go flying,pathetic twits should be paying attention lol


----------



## Waingro

The only issue I have is picking up clients in unsafe/illegal areas.
- These are my points...
- I always ask which direction they would like to go and also reaffirm with them if they do want to change the direction just to inform me. I really don't care and it really does not make a big difference...( Patterns of Illusion) another topic.
- I always display my phone up so they can see my app
- I never take any call unless its got to do with the stacked pin and they are calling me.
- I have a policy of no eating and drinking in car , the car is clean and this came from issues of spillage and riders complaining of smell. For me its non-neg and I lost a 53min fare the other day but its 1/1000 rides so you do the maths...
- My average is always on the mark and it never changes... bar $1-3 either side.

I take note of emails when riders email , believe me Uber Compliance are onto it in minutes... take care .. happy ubering.....


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome

HotSniper said:


> SPOT ON!!!!


Any reason, most are scumbags. Ungreatful little turds. They show no respect for drivers, do not tip and if they were financially better off they would get a black. They want a cheap ride and 20 star service. You know the No name brand at Safeway vans Coles. You know how they are always at the bottom of shelf. Well riders are bottom shelf.


----------



## MyRedUber

Drivingthecattlehome said:


> Well riders are bottom shelf.


You need to work in a different industry.


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome

MyRedUber said:


> You need to work in a different industry.


You are a foolsber employee. Sprung.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

MyRedUber said:


> OMG!!! Never, never, never get involved in a passenger's private conversation, either on the phone or with another passenger.
> 
> As they get into the car, say Good Morning (Afternoon, ...).
> As the ride starts, ask "How's your day?". If they want a conversation, they'll continue it. If not, leave them alone.
> At the end of the ride, say "Thank you (name)."
> 
> Never complain about a short fare, or a fare that takes you out of the busy areas.
> Never complain about Uber, GoCatch, GoBuggy, whoever...


On 21 December, I had a gentleman in dinner suit and his 18-year son as passengers. The father declared to the son that it was the longest day of the year and that it was called the 'equinox'.

I was about to declare that it was in fact called the 'summer solstice' and that the two equinoxes were in spring and autumn respectively and marked when day and night are of equal length. I was even going to hold forth on the Latin derivations of 'equinox' and 'solstice'.

But then I recalled MyRedUber's sage advice and firm admonition of 'never, never, never get involved in a passenger's private education, either on the phone or with another passenger' and bit my tongue and said nothing and perhaps prevented myself from coming across (on that occasion at least) as a pompous git.

My thanks to MyRedUber.


----------



## GPH

I'm still getting 5 stars , but not enough rides to know if it's a fluke or not. (About 50% of riders have given me a rating so far)


----------



## UberNow

Jack Malarkey said:


> On 21 December, I had a gentleman in dinner suit and his 18-year son as passengers. The father declared to the son that it was the longest day of the year and that it was called the 'equinox'.
> 
> I was about to declare that it was in fact called the 'summer solstice' and that the two equinoxes were in spring and autumn respectively and marked when day and night are of equal length. I was even going to hold forth on the Latin derivations of 'equinox' and 'solstice'.
> 
> But then I recalled MyRedUber's sage advice and firm admonition of 'never, never, never get involved in a passenger's private education, either on the phone or with another passenger' and bit my tongue and said nothing and perhaps prevented myself from coming across (on that occasion at least) as a pompous git.
> 
> My thanks to MyRedUber.


What's MyRedUber's


----------



## Jack Malarkey

UberNow said:


> What's MyRedUber's


UberNow, MyRedUber is a member of this forum and is based in Sydney. He gave wise counsel never to get involved in a passenger's private conversation on the phone or with another passenger.


----------



## UberNow

Jack Malarkey said:


> UberNow, MyRedUber is a member of this forum and is based in Sydney. He gave wise counsel never to get involved in a passenger's private conversation on the phone or with another passenger.


Thanks, I thought it was another advice section in the forum but it is a person instead :=)


----------



## Jay1960

1. Car is filthy
2. Car smells
3. Driver smells
4. Driver poorly groomed and dressed like a bogan
5. Driver rude
6. Driving unsafe


----------



## SolsUber101

Jay1960 said:


> 1. Car is filthy
> 2. Car smells
> 3. Driver smells
> 4. Driver poorly groomed and dressed like a bogan
> 5. Driver rude
> 6. Driving unsafe


Go Jay, your on a roll. Number 7 please. Drums start beating....

Could it be,
7. Rates are too high, it should be free.
8. Didn't provide water.
9. No mints.
10. Didn't open doors even in a no pick up zone.
11. What is this, not a Mercedes or Benz.
12. You are driving without white gloves, blasphemy that's a religious crime.

Feel free to offer number 7 numbnuts.


----------



## Jay1960

SolsUber101 said:


> Go Jay, your on a roll. Number 7 please. Drums start beating....
> 
> Could it be,
> 7. Rates are too high, it should be free.
> 8. Didn't provide water.
> 9. No mints.
> 10. Didn't open doors even in a no pick up zone.
> 11. What is this, not a Mercedes or Benz.
> 12. You are driving without white gloves, blasphemy that's a religious crime.
> 
> Feel free to offer number 7 numbnuts.


7. Drivers like you who complain about Uber


----------



## yogi bear

Jack Malarkey said:


> On 21 December, I had a gentleman in dinner suit and his 18-year son as passengers. The father declared to the son that it was the longest day of the year and that it was called the 'equinox'.
> 
> I was about to declare that it was in fact called the 'summer solstice' and that the two equinoxes were in spring and autumn respectively and marked when day and night are of equal length. I was even going to hold forth on the Latin derivations of 'equinox' and 'solstice'.
> 
> But then I recalled MyRedUber's sage advice and firm admonition of 'never, never, never get involved in a passenger's private education, either on the phone or with another passenger' and bit my tongue and said nothing and perhaps prevented myself from coming across (on that occasion at least) as a pompous git.
> 
> My thanks to MyRedUber.


I once spent a full 15 minutes telling a pax the correct way to pronounce "derby" street, (or was it 'darby'?)

they asked me if i had been driving a taxi for long, i said 'yes'..

"you can tell"

... still got a tip at the end.


----------



## Tonybdavies

Yesterday was my third day driving for Uber. Of the total number of riders I'd taken, only a quarter had rated me, and I was 9 at 5 stars for a 5 star rating. After one particular ride my spider senses jingled so I checked my rating to see it had dropped to 4.6. He was young, roughly dressed, sullen, unresponsive to my cheery greetings. At the end of the trip he asked if I had any mints. I said no sorry I only have water would you like a bottle, I'd placed water in each of the doors drink holders anyway but I felt hospitable to offer one in place of a mint. 
I was always polite, I drive safely, no fast starts or stops etc. The only thing that sticks out for this ride is I had no mints and for that I get a 1 star. 
I'll need another 60 five stars to get my beginner's five star back close to a 4.9 something. It reminds me of how YouTube videos get down thumbed just because? Or IMDb trolls give great movies a one star, then when you look at their voting history they've ten starred some B grade straight to video absolute stinker. Trolls are what they are


----------



## UberNow

Tonybdavies said:


> Yesterday was my third day driving for Uber. Of the total number of riders I'd taken, only a quarter had rated me, and I was 9 at 5 stars for a 5 star rating. After one particular ride my spider senses jingled so I checked my rating to see it had dropped to 4.6. He was young, roughly dressed, sullen, unresponsive to my cheery greetings. At the end of the trip he asked if I had any mints. I said no sorry I only have water would you like a bottle, I'd placed water in each of the doors drink holders anyway but I felt hospitable to offer one in place of a mint.
> I was always polite, I drive safely, no fast starts or stops etc. The only thing that sticks out for this ride is I had no mints and for that I get a 1 star.
> I'll need another 60 five stars to get my beginner's five star back close to a 4.9 something. It reminds me of how YouTube videos get down thumbed just because? Or IMDb trolls give great movies a one star, then when you look at their voting history they've ten starred some B grade straight to video absolute stinker. Trolls are what they are


Don't give them anything. Not worth the cost. Uber should provide water and mint or reimburse us.


----------



## UBER66

Tonybdavies said:


> Yesterday was my third day driving for Uber. Of the total number of riders I'd taken, only a quarter had rated me, and I was 9 at 5 stars for a 5 star rating. After one particular ride my spider senses jingled so I checked my rating to see it had dropped to 4.6. He was young, roughly dressed, sullen, unresponsive to my cheery greetings. At the end of the trip he asked if I had any mints. I said no sorry I only have water would you like a bottle, I'd placed water in each of the doors drink holders anyway but I felt hospitable to offer one in place of a mint.
> I was always polite, I drive safely, no fast starts or stops etc. The only thing that sticks out for this ride is I had no mints and for that I get a 1 star.
> I'll need another 60 five stars to get my beginner's five star back close to a 4.9 something. It reminds me of how YouTube videos get down thumbed just because? Or IMDb trolls give great movies a one star, then when you look at their voting history they've ten starred some B grade straight to video absolute stinker. Trolls are what they are


Well log in to the trip and change his star rating to ⭐ just be happy he will never ride with you again.

No sorry I ran out of mints would you like a water.

5.0 is overrated


----------



## UberNow

UBER66 said:


> Well log in to the trip and change his star rating to ⭐ just be happy he will never ride with you again. No sorry I ran out of mints would you like a water. 5.0 is overrated


So if you 1* rider, you'll never be paired with him again?


----------



## UBER66

UberNow said:


> So if you 1* rider, you'll never be paired with him again?


Yes and same if they give you a one


----------



## qiaoxiaopang

Aussie_Mike said:


> Because driver doesn't look like Brad Pitt.
> 
> Because Uber X car is not a luxury car.
> 
> Because down the hill you exceeded the speed limit by 1 kph.
> 
> Because you didn't stop for the yellow light.
> Because you did stop for the yellow light.
> 
> Because you arrived to quickly.
> 
> Because the rider is going to scam Uber for a refund.
> 
> Because they hold the 5 star rating for when they get picked up in a Tesla.


Don't forget, When you've driven more than 99% of the route and suddenly that idiot in front stops abruptly so you put on your brakes and the PAX thinks you purposely slammed the breaks......................so the pax rates you a 4 or 3 for that...


----------



## JaySonic

Tonybdavies said:


> At the end of the trip he asked if I had any mints. I said no sorry I only have water would you like a bottle, I'd placed water in each of the doors drink holders anyway but I felt hospitable to offer one in place of a mint.


Mate, you're a driver on the lowest earning rung of society, not a mobile convenience store. Don't listen to UberCorp propaghanda, you do not need to give passengers water or mints. Consider that most adult pax will be earning more than your typical driver, so really they should be giving you snacks and beverages.


----------



## Jay1960

How do pax know to ask for mints ?

Are you expected to give them one mint or a whole packet of tic tacs 

My passengers are just happy with my company and clean car


----------



## UberNow

I ask that all drivers do not or stop giving out mints and water! It sets up an unrealistic expectation that is too expensive for us to meet. We are already paid peanuts and rewarded with abusive pax from time to time. 

Pax do not deserve mints and water, FFS!


----------



## Jay1960

UberNow said:


> I ask that all drivers do not or stop giving out mints and water! It sets up an unrealistic expectation that is too expensive for us to meet. We are already paid peanuts and rewarded with abusive pax from time to time.
> 
> Pax do not deserve mints and water, FFS!


Why not offer peanuts instead of mints


----------



## JaySonic

I thought about offering 'nuts' to occasional pax, but it would have probably ended up in me being arrested again.


----------



## mistareno

Just curious, if a passenger rates you less then 5☆, do they have to leave/select a reason or do they just do the stars and thats it?


----------



## MyRedUber

mistareno said:


> Just curious, if a passenger rates you less then 5☆, do they have to leave/select a reason or do they just do the stars and thats it?


No reason required.
I would prefer if a reason was required for a rating lower than 4, but it's not.

Also, I think most passengers think about ratings as being similar to restaurant and hotel ratings, where 3 is ok, 4 is good and 5 is excellent.


----------



## mistareno

Hmmm. I got a 3 star rating today, and I'm 99.9% sure it was from a rider who was never in the car. 

I picked up an elderly gentleman from a house. I confirmed he was xxxx (it was not a typical male/female name) and he said yes. 

He didn't speak much english and was very, very slow getting to the car and required considerable help getting into the car, which doesn't bother me in the least, as I only do Uber as a part time thing)

It was when he didn't have the fine motor skills to do up a seatbelt that it became obvious he never used a phone to book the ride. I took him to his destination (only a few minutes away) and helped him get out and safely across the road. 

I then copped a 3 star rating (I presume from the actual app user). Probably his son or daughter using Uber as Parent transport...

I realise you can't please all the people all the time, but when you get a 3 star rating from someone who never stepped foot in the car, its a bit annoying to say the least.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

mistareno said:


> Hmmm. I got a 3 star rating today, and I'm 99.9% sure it was from a rider who was never in the car.
> 
> I picked up an elderly gentleman from a house. I confirmed he was xxxx (it was not a typical male/female name) and he said yes.
> 
> He didn't speak much english and was very, very slow getting to the car and required considerable help getting into the car, which doesn't bother me in the least, as I only do Uber as a part time thing)
> 
> It was when he didn't have the fine motor skills to do up a seatbelt that it became obvious he never used a phone to book the ride. I took him to his destination (only a few minutes away) and helped him get out and safely across the road.


I've had that* XXXX *guy down here in Adelaide.

Jeez, he gets around. He is originally from Queensland and loves to pass himself off as some poor unfortunate elderly gentleman, encumbered with an uncaring family and the traits of an aging body and mind, and all the anguish and heartache which may accompany that position. Unfortunately, the reality could not be further from the truth.

The characteristics you describe are just typical. "Didn't speak much English" (was mostly gibberish), "very slow getting into the car", "didn't have fine motor skills" and so on. It may come as shock, but the bloke was three sheets to the wind. Totally pissed. And this is where the rating system is really one sided and intrinsically unfair.

He probably didn't even realise he was giving you 3★'s. Those babies would have been swimming before his eyes and blending together and he would have been seeing stars, but none on the app. And yet; do you get to retaliate, punish him in the best way possible and leave him with only *XXX* or *XX*? Not on your sweet nelly. That is not the Über way.

To ensure this bloke doesn't trash the hopes, aspirations and dreams of any more of our Über brotherhood, I am going to take the unprecedented step of outing him, and splashing his picture across the forum for all to see. Be wary of this bloke.


----------



## Phatboy

Why do riders rate less or not at all? Its a complete mystery to me. 

I try to be consistent in the way I deal with pax and in general terms try to offer a great service and do a good job, and make the short time they are with me as positive an experience for both of us as possible.

Some days I get almost all of them rating me. Some days almost none. On average about 43% do, and 57% don't. 

But then again I guess that I have picked up just about every variation of human being in Sydney, rich and poor, every ethnicity, the good, the bad and the ugly. I don't expect to be able to keep them all happy.


----------



## mistareno

Phatboy said:


> Why do riders rate less or not at all? Its a complete mystery to me.
> 
> I try to be consistent in the way I deal with pax and in general terms try to offer a great service and do a good job, and make the short time they are with me as positive an experience for both of us as possible.
> 
> Some days I get almost all of them rating me. Some days almost none. On average about 43% do, and 57% don't.
> 
> But then again I guess that I have picked up just about every variation of human being in Sydney, rich and poor, every ethnicity, the good, the bad and the ugly. I don't expect to be able to keep them all happy.


Yeah. I have a little over 50% rate me. And about 20% leave a comment or a bs medal thing.

The really regular uber users don't seem to bother with feedback. Its the occasional user thats more likely to give feedback


----------



## george manousaridis

Tonybdavies said:


> Yesterday was my third day driving for Uber. Of the total number of riders I'd taken, only a quarter had rated me, and I was 9 at 5 stars for a 5 star rating. After one particular ride my spider senses jingled so I checked my rating to see it had dropped to 4.6. He was young, roughly dressed, sullen, unresponsive to my cheery greetings. At the end of the trip he asked if I had any mints. I said no sorry I only have water would you like a bottle, I'd placed water in each of the doors drink holders anyway but I felt hospitable to offer one in place of a mint.
> I was always polite, I drive safely, no fast starts or stops etc. The only thing that sticks out for this ride is I had no mints and for that I get a 1 star.
> I'll need another 60 five stars to get my beginner's five star back close to a 4.9 something. It reminds me of how YouTube videos get down thumbed just because? Or IMDb trolls give great movies a one star, then when you look at their voting history they've ten starred some B grade straight to video absolute stinker. Trolls are what they are


You will be fine


----------



## mistareno

I did submit an idea to Uber a while back that they keep the rating system as is, but simply drop the worst feedback from the last 100 feedbacks.

It would still give a similar average for most, but would prevent those that perhaps just have an axe to grind, or just want to be smartarses, from shafting someones ratings...

But its Uber, and they really don't do fair and reasonable...


----------



## Immoralized

Meh at the start i was upset with the whole rating system of everything is the end of the world under 5 stars. Been driving awhile now and surprisingly easy to maintain a 4.8 above all the time. That with me telling passengers to screw off you pay me for water and telling riders that you can't have beer and drinks in the car at all that open.

I don't even really like people that got cups with water in it but meh that something i've allowed since I don't want to give them a free water bottle over the one they already drinking in that cup. You don't have to bend over to receive ratings and find that a lot more riders respect you if you just shut up and stay firm to what you are their to provide is transport.

Early on learn't talking leads to bad ratings. In which case stop talking a lot only saying hello and bye. If they insist on talking okay but been doing it so long it usually the same questions


----------



## Teri12

Aussie_Mike said:


> Because driver doesn't look like Brad Pitt.
> 
> Because Uber X car is not a luxury car.
> 
> Because down the hill you exceeded the speed limit by 1 kph.
> 
> Because you didn't stop for the yellow light.
> Because you did stop for the yellow light.
> 
> Because you arrived to quickly.
> 
> Because the rider is going to scam Uber for a refund.
> 
> Because they hold the 5 star rating for when they get picked up in a Tesla.


Because you're older than they are. Because you're female. Because you're not female. Because you don't have a dash cam!!!


----------



## george manousaridis

Teri12 said:


> Because you're older than they are. Because you're female. Because you're not female. Because you don't have a dash cam!!!


And if your a ugly driver-based on looks it's a 1 star and accused of touching a female.This gender rape syndrome has been abused by minority.This happened to me last weekend.But karma and a sub concsious acts of fraudulent accusations are in the back of people's minds.Personaly I don't want women in my car.They are paranoid and accuse falsely.


----------



## Immoralized

Never happen to me before but maybe it cause i'm just an adorable cat.


----------



## george manousaridis

Immoralized said:


> Never happen to me before but maybe it cause i'm just an adorable cat.


Lol,lucky u bro,wait another 30 yrs and see where your at,lol


----------



## Immoralized

I won't be driving ubers in 30 years


----------



## Teri12

george manousaridis said:


> And if your a ugly driver-based on looks it's a 1 star and accused of touching a female.This gender rape syndrome has been abused by minority.This happened to me last weekend.But karma and a sub concsious acts of fraudulent accusations are in the back of people's minds.Personaly I don't want women in my car.They are paranoid and accuse falsely.


I agree. I AM a woman and I have only ever had trouble with other women. Not all, of course, but those that are bad are really, really bad. Obviously they don't accuse ME of anything sexual, but I've had the 'unprofessional' and 'safety' and once I noticed a low rating after their boyfriend flirted with me. (Because nothing else went 'wrong' that trip)


----------



## george manousaridis

Teri12 said:


> I agree. I AM a woman and I have only ever had trouble with other women. Not all, of course, but those that are bad are really, really bad. Obviously they don't accuse ME of anything sexual, but I've had the 'unprofessional' and 'safety' and once I noticed a low rating after their boyfriend flirted with me. (Because nothing else went 'wrong' that trip)


I agree,one thing i absolutey despise with more than hate,is women getting in my vehicle and thinking i am to abduct or do somwthing to them.This thing of women of harming them has gone out of proportion.I dont want women or anything if the type.I wont state the reasing behing my views,women will cry and foul me here of gender rape.I actually prefer males,and i am not gay lol.One incident has really put a foul idea in my mind and it occured onnthe weekend. Jus the way it is,women think i am a fool,lol.Well thia driver doesnt want them.I wont of course be a bias driver,but lone women or a bunch of women is a no go zone.Complete the trip and then rate accordingly.



Immoralized said:


> I won't be driving ubers in 30 years


never say never,nothing lasts forever.Today we are here tomorrow we are gone


----------



## Teri12

george manousaridis said:


> I agree,one thing i absolutey despise with more than hate,is women getting in my vehicle and thinking i am to abduct or do somwthing to them.This thing of women of harming them has gone out of proportion.I dont want women or anything if the type.I wont state the reasing behing my views,women will cry and foul me here of gender rape.I actually prefer males,and i am not gay lol.One incident has really put a foul idea in my mind and it occured onnthe weekend. Jus the way it is,women think i am a fool,lol.Well thia driver doesnt want them.I wont of course be a bias driver,but lone women or a bunch of women is a no go zone.Complete the trip and then rate accordingly.
> 
> never say never,nothing lasts forever.Today we are here tomorrow we are gone


The media has a lot to do with this. And it is unfair to most guys who have no intention of hurting anyone. But do keep in mind - men are usually much stronger than women and that's where most of our sometimes excessive self-protective actions come from. Still, as I said, lots of girls are just plain nasty and will lie if they don't like us or want their money back (eye roll). Never tell anyone your age either....many youngsters just off their P's think seniors over 40 shouldn't be on the road. I know because they tell me - I look way younger than I am.


----------



## george manousaridis

Teri12 said:


> The media has a lot to do with this. And it is unfair to most guys who have no intention of hurting anyone. But do keep in mind - men are usually much stronger than women and that's where most of our sometimes excessive self-protective actions come from. Still, as I said, lots of girls are just plain nasty and will lie if they don't like us or want their money back (eye roll). Never tell anyone your age either....many youngsters just off their P's think seniors over 40 shouldn't be on the road. I know because they tell me - I look way younger than I am.


yes i yr absolute correct,it happened to me last weekend,i wont state the obvious but for me its insife cameras know and audio.No more know for me trusting absolutebany female,this is me,not any one else.Shite happens its abcruel world,lol,well it is what is .Yes your right males are what you state,but still in my mind my view is not changed.And i move on.



Teri12 said:


> The media has a lot to do with this. And it is unfair to most guys who have no intention of hurting anyone. But do keep in mind - men are usually much stronger than women and that's where most of our sometimes excessive self-protective actions come from. Still, as I said, lots of girls are just plain nasty and will lie if they don't like us or want their money back (eye roll). Never tell anyone your age either....many youngsters just off their P's think seniors over 40 shouldn't be on the road. I know because they tell me - I look way younger than I am.


yes,i wonder if these young ones say that about their parents,their grand parents.....lol....spoilt brats


----------



## Icecool

Pax will rate you find for stupid reason . Nowadays if I see my rating drop after I drop the pax off and if I know I did nothing wrong and I sense it was them . I just give them 1 stars so either I rate them 1 or 5 stars . What I hate is unappreciated pax . Come on you getting a cheap fare and we working on bare minimum wages and you Expect us treat you like a kings .


----------



## MyRedUber

george manousaridis said:


> never say never,nothing lasts forever.


In 30 years we'll all have driverless hover cars. None of us will be driving anything.


----------

